# Shop Name Ideas



## Athravan

Have been asked by a friend who's wanting to register a name for a shop - what would you call an exotic pets / reptile shop (obviously not one already existing)? Or what sort of theme/naming would you use?

I have no clue, not very creative, so I told him i'd ask around for ideas


----------



## Elaphe

cardiff exotics ? lol


----------



## Art_Gecko101

I like names that play on words, thats why my website is called TreasureCrest (crested geckos but also like Treasure Chest).


----------



## Furless-Friends

4 F OR F Words ( Gordon Ramsey might get pissed though)

Below the F Words Sign you would have Feathered, Furred, Fanged And Finned ;-)

*F Words*
Feathered, Furred, Fanged And Finned


----------



## dinofred1

reptailmania,the reptail shed


----------



## Art_Gecko101

You could call it The Reptile Rooms. Or Snakes 'r' usssssssssssssssssssss!!!:snake: sorry couldnt resist!


----------



## groovy chick

Or The Snake Shack


----------



## welshgaz

Could be original and just go with The Pet Shop!:lol2:


----------



## Johelian

The Scale Shop? The Rep-Stop? Sauro-Stop? Sauropods? Sauroporium?


----------



## cornmorphs

groovy chick said:


> Or The Snake Shack


this one has gotta be taken surely


----------



## Dan

cornmorphs said:


> this one has gotta be taken surely


Sheffield i think - it's either that or the snake shop.


----------

